# My ideas for 20g community tank species.



## jprime84 (Sep 15, 2009)

The tank is cycling now, but I am trying to pick out my fish ahead of time. My biggest problem is I have no idea how to gauge how many fish will be happy in the tank. How does this sound?


3 zebra danios
5 neon tetras
3 long finned albino corys
2 blue rams (male and female)
2 dwarf gourami
1 golden killifish (Aplocheilus Lineatus)

Is this too much? Will these fish get along? Whats the general rule for figuring this out? As far as filtration, my 20 gallon tank has a TopFin 20 filter, as well as an AquaClear 30 filter with the Bio insert. I read that the killie may eat the neons when he gets big, but if that happens I will just replace them with larger fish in the future, or maybe add to the danio/cory school.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know... that sounds pretty full but that's just me.


----------



## jprime84 (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe I will not have the tetras, especially if they might get eaten anyway.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I'd get more danios, probably 5-6; allowing them to school decreases the potential for aggressive behavior a lot. Neons are not the hardiest of tetras and are extremely picky about the WQ parameters they need to thrive. I'd go with a different type of tetra. If you like the look of neons, I'd recommend cardinals all the way. Much prettier IMO and really hardy. Or maybe so rummynose or penguins. At least 3 corys; they really like to school too and get very "depressed" and lethargic if there are less then 3. 

The golden killie is a really cool fish. A 20g would be a good size for it, but they have a tendency to jump, so if you get one make sure your tank always has a top on it. I would pass on the rams. They are not the best community tank fish; they require soft, acidic water to survive for any length of time and the water must be pristine (a word that doesn't usually describe community tank water). They aren't a good fish to start with. The dwarf gouramis would do well in a tank like that, but I'm not sure if they would get along with the killie. Killies can do some damage to fish with long fins. You also have to make sure that the gouramis can easily take a breath at the surface, or they won't last long due to the presence of a labyrinth organ.

I'd start with danios, tetras, and corys. Do that for the first month or more to get a solid handle on how much bioload your tank can handle. You don't want to wind up with too many fish and a chronic high-nitrate problem. Just take it slow when stocking your tank


----------



## jprime84 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, yeah I didnt notice the acidity requirements of the Rams. Maybe another tank in the future. My tank has a lid, but there are spaces in the back where the filters and everything are attached. Will the killie jump out back there?


So maybe it will be
4 zebra danio
4 albino cory
2 dwarf gourami
1 golden killifish
2 of a larger tetra, maybe black, bleeding heart, diamond, something.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

They often sell a plastic strip that you can insert on the back and cut to fit your equipment. I didn't have one once and lost a couple fish that way.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok for pretty much all types of barbs, tetras, danios, cories, it is best to get a group of at least...very least 4 because these fiah are naturally living in groups and need each other to survive at the fullest potential.

bottom line=get at least 4 of each schooling species

srry if i sound a little mean but i didnt sleep last night


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 on the number. 4 is definitely a good place to start for schooling species


----------

